# New regs



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

A few changes to the rules.
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/d..._for_2015-2016_-_additional_info_486671_7.pdf


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Why would they change the brook trout size from 8 inches to 7 on type 4 streams? That doesn't make sense at all.

Ganzer


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2014)

I agree, why would we be lowering Brook Trout size limits when if anything they should be raised. Not to mention the limit should be 2 or even 1 in my opinion, there are even streams that are experimenting with a 10 Brook Trout limit...wasn't that experiment already tried and tested for the previous 2 centuries?


----------



## ajhallfr (Jan 1, 2014)

I believe it was lowered (just speculating here) to be more consistent with the type 1 streams being 7.

Also, talking to DNR fish biologists and attending meetings, the 10 brook trout limit does very little on the overall population. How many people actually catch 10 keeper brookies, let alone keep them?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

The brookies have spawned once at 7" instead of 8" so the limit was lowered. My questions are, why did the biologists think spawning happened at the larger size? If it used to happen at 7" and now happens at 6" why the change? Pressured populations will adapt by converting energy from size growth to reproductive maturity. That is, it is a reproductive advantage to be sexually mature at a smaller size, sort of like high grading bucks. Could be that the previous biologist did poor studies, could be that decades of fishing pressure have altered the maturation size of brookies, could be something else. I'd like to know before writing off brookies as extremely unlikely to reach 10" in the LP.


----------



## bornforsurvival (Jul 30, 2013)

Just for clarification, the definition for artificial lures does NOT include flies, correct?


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

bornforsurvival said:


> Just for clarification, the definition for artificial lures does NOT include flies, correct?


Incorrect, sort of. A fly has always been defined as an artificial having a single hook so the new laws for trebles don't apply. It can get confusing but we know what the DNR means.



> Artificial Flies: Any commonly accepted single hook wet and dry flies, streamers and nymphs without spinner, spoon, scoop, lip or any other fishing lure or bait attached. The fly or leader may be weighted, but no weight shall be attached to the fly or to the terminal tackle in a manner that allows the weight to be suspended from or below the hook.
> Artificial Lure: A manmade lure manufactured to imitate natural bait. Artificial lures include spoons, spinners, *flies* and plugs made of metal, plastic, wood and other non-edible materials. They also include plastic products made to resemble worms, eggs, fish and other aquatic organisms.


----------



## Julez81 (Feb 6, 2009)

My understanding from the SLMMU meeting is that the size limit changes are to allow more harvest on resident Brookies, and conversely to protect coasters in certain streams with the larger size limit.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Why would a person want to keep a 7" brookie, not much to eat there. Let them grow and they will. I get several every year that are over 16 inches and don't try too hard to get them.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

I always thought the best eaters were about 10" ones. If I am looking for dinner that's what I take. Under 10" and over 10" typically go back to fight another day.

Ganzer


----------

